# Curled or Twisted Sticks



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

If you are needing a to find a supplier of "blank" curled or twisted sticks, I have a good supply.

Take a look at the web site http://www.kywalkingstick.com

I will attach a picture of some of the sticks.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Your brass ferrules at $15. What are the dimensions?

I've been sawing brass and bronze pipe, anywhere between 3/8" to 2" depending on family members' personal preferences. The Veritas tips are very nice but small and better suited to canes in my opinion.


----------

